# online cc vendor keeps calling



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

You guys know the vendor. They have the prices that are SO LOw and are know for fakes. I have tried yelling and screaming. I just can't get these people to stop calling the house trying to sell cigars. No number on caller id so i can't have the number blocked. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

What does Privacy Manager do?

Most local phone companies offer a relatively new service called Privacy Manager. It works with Caller ID to identify incoming calls that have no telephone numbers. Calls identified as "anonymous," unavailable," out of area" or "private" must identify themselves in order to complete the call. Before your phone rings, a recorded message instructs the caller to unblock the call, enter a code number (like the inbound call blocking devices mentioned above), or record their name. When your phone rings, you can choose to accept or reject the call, send it to voice mail, or send a special message to telemarketers instructing them to put you on their "do not call" list. Because Privacy Manager is new, the Privacy Rights Clearinghouse would like to hear from individuals who have used it to stop harassing calls. Was it successful? Did it have shortcomings?


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

Andy Rooney from 60 Minutes has a cool move he uses. When a telemarketer calls he asks them to hold on for a moment then puts the phone down, & doesn't return for a long while. Time is money for these folks so they get the message fast.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

zackly said:


> Andy Rooney from 60 Minutes has a cool move he uses. When a telemarketer calls he asks them to hold on for a moment then puts the phone down, & doesn't return for a long while. Time is money for these folks so they get the message fast.


With how old Andy Rooney time is one thing he doesnt have
:rip:


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> With how old Andy Rooney time is one thing he doesnt have
> :rip:


 DAMN!!!!!:r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like to carry on crazy conversations w/ telemarketers. I act like I am the most ignorant person on earth and hit them up w/ a thousand questions. It's hilarious to hear their responses some times.:crazy:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I ask the telemarketers ( when I actually take one of their calls ) to give me their number so I can call them back during their dinner and if that doesn't work I tell them to wait while I get my credit card to buy their product,,,I never come back until I know they hang up. Pretty much takes care of any call backs.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

*Me*

Mormon Life Center

*Call center*

Ah...Sorry...click...

I got better ones that are NSFW...


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just downloaded an audio track from a film of the adult variety. I'm gonna use the Rooney move, ask her to hold then sit the phone down. Turn up the volume one the moan track and see how long the lady holds. Great ideas. I was looking for some serious advice to make her stop calling, but this just seems like fun.

side note: Why was this post moved from general discussion? It has nothing to do with cigars.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Cypress said:


> What does Privacy Manager do?
> 
> Most local phone companies offer a relatively new service called Privacy Manager. It works with Caller ID to identify incoming calls that have no telephone numbers. Calls identified as "anonymous," unavailable," out of area" or "private" must identify themselves in order to complete the call. Before your phone rings, a recorded message instructs the caller to unblock the call, enter a code number (like the inbound call blocking devices mentioned above), or record their name. When your phone rings, you can choose to accept or reject the call, send it to voice mail, or send a special message to telemarketers instructing them to put you on their "do not call" list. Because Privacy Manager is new, the Privacy Rights Clearinghouse would like to hear from individuals who have used it to stop harassing calls. Was it successful? Did it have shortcomings?


I've had Privacy Manager for at least the last ten years. It is very good at intercepting calls where people are blocking their Id's. At first it stopped all telemarketing calls but in time they figured ways around it. It has several shortcomings. First it doesn't block any out of state or 800 number calls they come through as "Nevada Call" or "Toll Free Call". I don't get many foreign calls but from what I remember it doesn't block them either. What I have found is the best way to screen unwanted calls is caller id. If you don't recognize the number don't answer it.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Doing telemarketing for short-term until another job comes to me- Couple things you can do to get them to stop calling you- Answer with (Your City's) County Jail, how may I help you? - Automatically will get it put on the DNC list. Saves time for everyone. Something I never got was why these people try so hard to get sales, before I ended up becoming one myself. They're usually forced to give two rebuttals, before they can let you go, otherwise they lose their job. Also, they usually get paid commission only, which means they're ****ed if they can't get anyone to buy, y'know?


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

I just don't answer the phone anymore. They hang up soon as the message comes on and if someone really needs to talk they will leave a message.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Vagrant said:


> Answer with (Your City's) County Jail, how may I help you? - Automatically will get it put on the DNC list.


Thats funny. Whenever a blocked or anonymous call comes through I've been answering the phone "Chesapeake City Morgue. You stab 'em, we tag 'em" for years now.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

buttah said:


> Thats funny. Whenever a blocked or anonymous call comes through I've been answering the phone "Chesapeake City Morgue. You stab 'em, we tag 'em" for years now.


 "Joe's crematorium, you kill 'em, we grill 'em."


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

d_day said:


> "Joe's crematorium, you kill 'em, we grill 'em."


HA! You actually used that?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Kevin's taxidermy and all you can eat buffet - either way your stuffed when you leave.

Personally I tell them once to stop calling then from there on in I just hang up. My life is to short to explain or re-explain.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

k baz said:


> kevin's taxidermy and all you can eat buffet - either way your stuffed when you leave.
> 
> Personally i tell them once to stop calling then from there on in i just hang up. My life is to short to explain or re-explain.


very funny


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> Just downloaded an audio track from a film of the adult variety. I'm gonna use the Rooney move, ask her to hold then sit the phone down. Turn up the volume one the moan track and see how long the lady holds. Great ideas. I was looking for some serious advice to make her stop calling, but this just seems like fun.
> 
> side note: Why was this post moved from general discussion? It has nothing to do with cigars.


That's hilarious! I'm going to do the same


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I just tell 'em to "Hang on" and put the phone down. I've been tempted to do some of the funny things mentioned here, but always been afraid that since they know my number they can find my addy pretty easily and may send Guido to visit me. Same thing with all the phishing going on- tempted to fill one out with all sorts of nastiness- but afraid these guys might just come back at me with their full arsenal of evils and wreck my computer. So, I just ignore.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, most telemarketers run from a dialer, which does provide the address, name, and all account info on there. Any of you guys Wells Fargo customers? They use telemarketers ALL THE TIME. They also use Gallup for surveys on their customer service. Well, anyways, for the telemarketing side of it, all of your information is provided(The reason being so that the account is assigned to the possible sale.) I personally closed my Wells Fargo account because of this, even if the risk is relatively small for someone to remember all of the info, there is still risk. They hire just about anyone, these telemarketing companies, and I don't trust just anyone with that kind of information. Idk about you guys, though.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol you guys


----------



## bsief (Nov 8, 2008)

I keep one of thoes small boat size air horns near the phone
one good blast does wounders


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

just mess with them, hell if you have to get a little angry and curse them off that will get the message across just fine.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I get calls from that vendor once-in-a-while. My worst mistake in a long time was giving them my number; not sure what I was thinking... No matter how many "Not interested and I do not buy Cuban cigars" responses I give them, they continue to call...

They've tried to mask their telephone number and one time even tried to spoof my area code so I thought it was a local call. Like that move is going to make want to place an order. Like Habanos need a telemarketer to sell them... 

Next time, I will f with them and see if they'll send me a sampler pack gratis.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Strick said:


> I just don't answer the phone anymore. They hang up soon as the message comes on and if someone really needs to talk they will leave a message.


Same


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

SmoknTaz said:


> Same


Until they start spoofing local phone numbers when they call you.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

My friend bought 3 boxes of Monte's from them and yesterday I told him that they are fake :lol:


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Codename47 said:


> My friend bought 3 boxes of Monte's from them and yesterday I told him that they are fake :lol:


Keep us posted when they arrive. Pictures would be great!


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

K Baz said:


> Kevin's taxidermy and all you can eat buffet - either way your stuffed when you leave.


My variation has been:

Joes Veterinary and Taxidermy - Either way, you get your dog back.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got another call from them today. Very persistant people. I wasn't in a position to try all the ideas we have had here but she held on speaker for 15min. You could hear people in the background speaking spanish and she just held on the whole time. Finally it sounded like someone asked her a question and she hung up.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

He gave me some pics, they look quite good, but he said that they taste like cheap machine-made shit :mrgreen:






http://g.imageshack.us/img237/p2060200.jpg/1/


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hmm...look good from the outside


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

you guys need www.youmail.com

Its pretty much the best this you can get your phone and its free!


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> Just downloaded an audio track from a film of the adult variety. I'm gonna use the Rooney move, ask her to hold then sit the phone down. Turn up the volume one the moan track and see how long the lady holds. Great ideas. I was looking for some serious advice to make her stop calling, but this just seems like fun.
> 
> side note: Why was this post moved from general discussion? It has nothing to do with cigars.


genius!

How about a sound board? Put it on speaker and answer with a sound board. I'm partial to samuel l jackson.

samuel l jackson soundboard


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

none of my vendors call me. They must just not like me that much.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Pat1075 said:


> none of my vendors call me. They must just not like me that much.


Haha. I've never goten a call either. I e-mail them and discuss cigars and we trade words and opinions; it's good to have a relationship with one's vendor.


----------

